# iMovie vs FCPX for separate audio



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Once upon a time I had FC express and iMovie hadn't been dumbed down...

But hey-ho move on with the times 

So... I'm a man of simple needs and simple brain. I would love to stick to iMovie because the learning curve is much flatter and I don't have that much time. Plus the $300.

Like many people I shoot DSLR + separate high quality audio. So far my workflow has been like this:

- Import clips + audio files
- Roughly align clips in the time line, in the right order/duration with lots of lose ends for later trimming
- Align audio files below the clips
- Synchronise the sound manually using the wave forms/claps (I know FCPX can synch automatically)
- Extract the original audio and throw it away.

At this point TROUBLE STARTS...

Although the sound file is in theory anchored to the clip, it is only the case if I move the whole clip around. If I want to trim anything, the audio 'doesn't follow' and gets immediately out of synch.

I have tried to select both the video and the audio: FAIL
I have tried to push the audio file back into the 'blue' zone so that it replaces the original audio: FAIL

Therefore... 

- Is my only hope FCPX Obi Wan or is there a Way  ?
- If I splurge on FCPX will this definitely work ?

Thanks

PS: I can't get a trial of FCPX anymore - have used one and let it run its clock without trying to learn it


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Moscool, I haven't touched iMovie in long time, but here are a few links that might be helpful:

https://support.apple.com/kb/ph2259?locale=en_US

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/6766029?start=0&tstart=0

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/1160787?start=0&tstart=0

and perhaps to your point, the post by Bruce Anderson in this thread:

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/2231298?start=0&tstart=0


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Thanks Mark

Pinning the donkey's tail eh? 

These links refreshed my memory - the feature has never been easy or reliable since version 1. When FC was > $1000 I plumped for FC Express and it did the job perfectly. Now that FCE is defunct, I decided to bite the bullet over the weekend and purchased FCX. What a pleasure! There was no point agonising really... Here's what I find groovy, audio wise:

- Synch external mic track automatically - no more approximate visual matching with the clap board peak
- Synch at the clip library level, not the time line so all your clips are ready to insert where and when you want them, without having to worry about the sound
- Ability to turn on/off tracks without deleting or detaching them

In fairness, there's still a place for iMovie, but sound capture has to be right the first time around (or not important). I have tried lapel mics both into an iPhone and a DSLR but they generate their own problems so my trusted Zoom H4N will remain my go to audio source...

Thanks again for your help

François


----------

